# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Return To Castle Folfnstein

## Alek-nn

Информация об игре
Название игры: Возвращение в замок Вольфенштейн 7 в 1
Оригинальное название: Return to Castle Wolfenstein 7 in 1
Год выпуска: 2007
Разработчик: Gray Matter Studios, id Software
Издательство: ООО "Platinum"
Жанр игры: Action, Shooter
Платформа: PC
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется 

Описание игры
Завораживающее продолжение одной из самых известных когда-либо созданных игр, Return to Castle Wolfenstein раскрывают ужасную одержимость Гитлера дьявольским культом, живыми мертвецами и генетическими мутациями. Играя за B.J. Blaskowitz, рейнджера армии США, призванного Отделом Секретных Операций, вы должны пробраться в глубинные казематы Третьего Рейха, чтобы сразиться с пугающими супер-солдатами, зомби и мутантами, которые были созданы в экспериментальной лаборатории доктора Heinrich Himmler. Готовьтесь к самому страшному и наиболее динамичному приключению в вашей жизни - там, куда вы идете, вас будут ждать шокирующие паранормальные эксперименты, секретное оружие СС и поединки со старшими офицерами Фюррера. Созданный на мощном движке Quake III Arena, Return to Castle Wolfenstein сумеет обеспечить вас должной дозой адреналина. Сборник наилучших игр из серии Return to Castle Wolfenstein.

Скачать частями:

http://depositfiles.com/files/igywn2tzo
http://depositfiles.com/files/erznbqylt
http://depositfiles.com/files/f9urkebrp
http://depositfiles.com/files/jmubtju7n
http://depositfiles.com/files/4nl5n7tzm
http://depositfiles.com/files/mc2ylyx78
http://depositfiles.com/files/yybb43e7f
http://depositfiles.com/files/l4u6wq4yi
http://depositfiles.com/files/qk3h4u15b
http://depositfiles.com/files/5qr9axlm7
http://depositfiles.com/files/hybqnrhs6
http://depositfiles.com/files/rz2e7x893
http://depositfiles.com/files/jskhbukl4
http://depositfiles.com/files/nr2bbmcl1
http://depositfiles.com/files/7ygrjta2q
http://depositfiles.com/files/8czwhlnc7
http://depositfiles.com/files/1dny3u4q3

----------

